# another mileage question



## mikearmy (Dec 14, 2015)

I havent kept proper track of my mileage, but when i started driving in february i got my oil changed and my mileage was on it. I am going to deduct what it was up to that point with what i have now and use that amount for tax purposes. Is that something i can do?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not a tax professional, but it seems to me your plan would only pass muster with the IRS if you didn't drive ANY miles for any purpose other than Uber during that time since your oil change. That's not to say you wouldn't get away with it, but from a perspective of sticking strictly to the rules, you need a daily mileage log showing your beginning and ending odometer readings while driving for Uber. The vehicle info sheet you fill out as part of Schedule C asks whether you have another vehicle for personal use, among other things.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Correct. Unless you used your car ONLY for Uber and had the app on every minute you were driving your car, these miles are not all deductible.

g


----------

